# Haku Venna



## RayDeny

ok let me get this out the way first, these atties are obtainable via the Haku FB group randomizer at around AU$160, I think they are on run 3 at the moment .




It’s an extremely well made SS atty with a media blasted finish, with a top cap that snaps in place( might be a bit on the tight side)




The one coil hole is well...... a hole, with the other side been a slot, this makes fitting almost any coil very easy. Has to be one of the simplest atties ever to build.




With the cotton added this atty gets stupid small in the chamber department giving it exceptional flavor.




Though the best part over the unbeatable flavor of this atty is that you can squonk the living £€^% out of it and not flood it. I would attribute this to the air holes been angled downward.




The airflow of this atty is on par with the likes of the NarDa, that restricted direct lung( right up my ally)

Overall this is a absolute Chicken dinner and would highly recommend it to anyone looking at a single coil flavor machine.

Still have to do a shootout between this and the NarDa though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 8 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I couldn't wait for Haku Engineering in Australia to pull finger and get my Venna to me so I traded my NarDa for a Venna... I wasn't using my NarDa so I figured rather swop for something I may use. Plus I have a NarCa on its way. Boom!

The look of the Venna has always impressed me and I think it really looks good with it's blasted finish. As with all new RDA's these days the build is really simple and I popped in one of my 2.5mm Ni80 Aliens in no time and it came out at 0.4Ω exactly! The only issue is that the grub screws are not the normal size you find in the high-end RDA's and my fancy hex screwdriver didn't fit so I had to use the little one it came with.

The quality is first class and the cap fits perfectly without being too tight or too loose!

And as @RayDeny says squonking is a real dream and is another one that handles oversquonking really well! That alone will keep me using it... but coupled with the great flavour makes this another Chicken Dinner RDA. I have no shortage of decent RDA's now and the Venna will be used along with the Skyfall, KRMA and O-Atty X!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> I couldn't wait for Haku Engineering in Australia to pull finger and get my Venna to me so I traded my NarDa for a Venna... I wasn't using my NarDa so I figured rather swop for something I may use. Plus I have a NarCa on its way. Boom!
> 
> The look of the Venna has always impressed me and I think it really looks good with it's blasted finish. As with all new RDA's these days the build is really simple and I popped in one of my 2.5mm Ni80 Aliens in no time and it came out at 0.4Ω exactly! The only issue is that the grub screws are not the normal size you find in the high-end RDA's and my fancy hex screwdriver didn't fit so I had to use the little one it came with.
> 
> The quality is first class and the cap fits perfectly without being too tight or too loose!
> 
> And as @RayDeny says squonking is a real dream and is another one that handles oversquonking really well! That alone will keep me using it... but coupled with the great flavour makes this another Chicken Dinner RDA. I have no shortage of decent RDA's now and the Venna will be used along with the Skyfall, KRMA and O-Atty X!
> View attachment 140810
> View attachment 140811
> View attachment 140812
> View attachment 140813
> View attachment 140814
> View attachment 140815



Nice, but compared to the o-atty?

BTW, that last pic caught me by suprise.......Never seen you with a button up shirt . Looking like you had a very important vape meet.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jm10

Ash said:


> Nice, but compared to the o-atty?
> 
> BTW, that last pic caught me by suprise.......Never seen you with a button up shirt . Looking like you had a very important vape meet.



His like superman, during the day he dawns regular people cloths and when the vape community needs him he rips his button up shirt open to reveal his super hero apparel 

Is it a plane? Is it a bat? No its HE man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Nice, but compared to the o-atty?
> 
> BTW, that last pic caught me by suprise.......Never seen you with a button up shirt . Looking like you had a very important vape meet.



@Ash I would say they are coupled on the tote... maybe the O-Atty has slightly better flavour and the Venna handles oversquonking a lot better! Suffice to say they will both remain in my operational RDA's.

And it's cold today and my wife dressed me. I was only able to choose my under rods... everything else was chosen by the one that needs to be obeyed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

Ooh, this is awesome
Thanks for sharing the great pics and the info @RayDeny and @Rob Fisher 
This looks like a very good atty indeed!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

So my venna arrived today and this is how i have set it up. 

Like Rob and Ray said this is an atty that is easy to build and over squonking it is near impossible.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## CaliGuy

Looks like this RDA can handle big fancy coils very comfortable. Like a restricted lung draw, sounds just perfect. If a RDA gets a Ray, Rob, Anton stamp of approval it is going to be a good one.

Hmmm, think I need to relook at squonking again, best I source a nice small squonk mod which will add to the enjoyment even more.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 159927
> View attachment 159928
> View attachment 159929
> View attachment 159930
> View attachment 159931
> View attachment 159932
> View attachment 159933
> 
> 
> So my venna arrived today and this is how i have set it up.
> 
> Like Rob and Ray said this is an atty that is easy to build and over squonking it is near impossible.


That sweep coil looks interesting. Never seen one before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

